# Looking for Deluxe Slipcase Edition 1st editions



## Elemental (Nov 25, 2022)

Hello!
I recently started collecting the Harper Collins Deluxe Slipcase Editions which have been going on since mid-2000's. I already have The Hobbit, LOTR, The Nature of Middle Earth, and recently ordered Father Christmas. I am hoping there may be someone looking to sell their collection of first editions in good condition for a "reasonable" price. I live in Canada. Thanks!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 25, 2022)

Welcome to TTF, Elemental!

I have a feeling that any members here possessing slipcased volumes would be loath to part with theirs. I'd suggest keeping an eye on ebay or the like. 

Good hunting! 🙂


----------



## Elemental (Nov 25, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Welcome to TTF, Elemental!
> 
> I have a feeling that any members here possessing slipcased volumes would be loath to part with theirs. I'd suggest keeping an eye on ebay or the like.
> 
> Good hunting! 🙂


A very valid point. Figured it was worth a try


----------

